# where can i buy this worm gear for MTD snowblower transmission?



## pjtech (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi,
My snowblower 31as32ad565 does not go forward after 3 years regular use. I found that the worm gear inside 918-04296b transmission has gone bad.
Anyone know where I can get the gear on the internet? Dont want pay MTD 180Cad for a new transmission assembly.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
going by the numbers you gave us. you unfortunately have the famed plastic throw away trans ,it is available from many resellers and found by goggling up the trans part number


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I need that gear as well. They won't sell it to you. They want to sell you the whole assembly for $150. There is no way that plastic transmission is worth $150. It is a common problem on that snow blower.

1st, they made junk.
Now, they make money from it.

I say never buy an MTD and don't recommend it to anyone. MTD might have discontinued it, but they make it junk. Their suppliers won't make those parts available at a fair price. Everyone who bought that snow blower got screwed.

Even if they will sell you that gear, it is going to be $60 at least, as I saw similar gears on MTD sale website.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

M.T.D. Made to Destruct.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That is not from the MTD transmission I'm familiar with.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

made to disappoint


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That looks like one gear used in a plastic 'General Transmission' case that has a 100% failure rate.
Those pieces cost around $16.00 but they don't sell them separately.


----------

